# easystone changes??



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

has anyone heard from easystone recently?
i bought the macro in 2013, got wonderful help from them getting it in the machine (not greatly tech savy but can punch buttons when i need to) but today went in, the macro pops a window saying expired demo (it is not, my visa says otherwise) and then hangs corel up to the point of reboot. 

go to the web site which seems greatly reduced in size and items available and see theres a new version 3 out which has a huge price attached AND it's a subscription, not a purchase..... none of the original lower version stuff is there, and no one seems to answer emails or calls... (then too i was used to getting emails and return calls almost immediately when i first purchased it)

what happened to the software? what i bought was paid for and definitely NOT a subscription to expire. anyone?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

vlcnmstr said:


> has anyone heard from easystone recently?
> i bought the macro in 2013, got wonderful help from them getting it in the machine (not greatly tech savy but can punch buttons when i need to) but today went in, the macro pops a window saying expired demo (it is not, my visa says otherwise) and then hangs corel up to the point of reboot.
> 
> go to the web site which seems greatly reduced in size and items available and see theres a new version 3 out which has a huge price attached AND it's a subscription, not a purchase..... none of the original lower version stuff is there, and no one seems to answer emails or calls... (then too i was used to getting emails and return calls almost immediately when i first purchased it)
> ...



I think your assumptions are incorrect and for the record I did reply to your email question within one business day... 

When I go to the CorelDRAW website I see X7 the latest version of the software... I see nothing of earlier versions...

Just like CorelDRAW now has a subscription option... Easy Stone does have an option where it's FREE with a Design of the Day Membership... Or you can purchase a license outright... 

There is an upgrade option for $149.00 or a new license purchase for $249.00 with a $100.00 download credit or a 90 Day Design of the Day Membership... So there is pretty good value there...

That said we have hundreds more designs now than we did a year ago... 

I suggested to you via email that you download the latest version... Try it out for 60 days see if you like the enhanced design features the new version offers you and if you do then you can consider upgrading and if you don't then it's just a matter of downloading v2.0 again and use it which we can help you with... 

Feel free to give us a call too... The number is listed on the Contact Us page if you don't get an immediate email response... 

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

let's find a time to get the 2 up and running again. that's what i paid for and it worked fine for my purposes. money is too tight to buy an upgrade right now, but i do like having available what i paid for..

thanks
djl


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Why was their version 2 disabled in the first place? That's my question... 

I would like to know why this happened as someone looking for rhinestone software at the moment..

If I buy your newest software will it get disabled when your newest software comes available? If so why?

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

i wondered the same thing. i bought and paid for a fulling functioning INDEPENDENT macro for corel. not some time dependent open back door way of accessing my computer to be shut down at whim.
at the time i bought it was supposed to be a one time only fee for a macro that would simply work on.... the fact it was disabled remotely, without warning without even telling me is not cool. where's my money? i want it back. to tell me to upgrade to a "new version" that is now 'subscription' with time limits is changing a contract unilaterally after it's agreed. part of me wants the macro working again, part just wants my money returned.
either way i'm a bit shagged.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

So has it started working again?

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

nope not at all. in fact if i click the icon it hangs up corel and i have to reboot the machine.


----------

